# Black n



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Friar Tuck has become available here at Ramsey Ringnecks in Hephzibah Ga. for $20.

Friar tuck, AU 2006 COV 204: Black Nun Cock 
Surrendered 2/23/16 by Ed McDonald 

He's a docile bird who will make a great housepet.

Ramsey Ringnecks is licensed and inspected by the Ga Department of Agriculture. Our young birds are handled from hatch day and our rescues are carefully quarantined and vetted.

Though we prefer pick up, we can ship anywhere in the continental US. The crate is $10, and I will need your zip code to calculate postage.

For more information about Ramsey Ringnecks and our birds, or to make an appointment to visit the aviary, please email [email protected] or text/call 706-993-7452.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Pictures please. Thank you.*


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

I can't. Th forum swears they aren't valid image files.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks! He has a home!


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

is he the black bird with blue eyes that's on your facebook page? he is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Couldn't find him off hand on the Facebook page but glad Friar Tuck has a home.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

JennyM said:


> is he the black bird with blue eyes that's on your facebook page? he is gorgeous!!!!!


Yep, that was him. ^v^


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

RamseyRingnecks said:


> Yep, that was him. ^v^


he is sooooo handsome!! he has the most beautiful blue eyes I have ever seen!!! the person who adopted him is so lucky to have such a beautiful bird!


----------

